# That moment...



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

When you go to grab the couch throw because you're cold, and you realize the dog is on it....so you freeze to death instead :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Driving back from spending $63 on a bag of Kibble for the dogs and stopping at McDonalds to buy from the dollar menu for yourself.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Driving 4 hours total out of your way to pick the dog up from your parents on your way home from vacation, even when you'll be at their house tomorrow anyway, because you can't stand being apart from him for one more night


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Feeding your dog the last frozen chicken breast because you ran out of legs - and eating tuna fish.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

When you miss out on your cousin and brother's out of state weddings because you are afraid that whoever you convince to take of your animals wont do it properly and the thought makes you sick with worry.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

When you don't sign up for Kickboxing classes for yourself because your dog would really enjoy Agility classes


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

When you make more calls and trips to get food for the dogs than you do to the grocery store store for your own groceries or to pay the bills.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

When you spend all the money you have saved for a big vacation on your dog's vet bills. And don't take a vacation for three more years, without complaining.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Driving back from spending $63 on a bag of Kibble for the dogs and stopping at McDonalds to buy from the dollar menu for yourself.


LOL! This is totally me...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

When your only stop for Black Friday is Petsmart for $150 worth of toys and treats... because you want to make sure you can get all the best stuff for the dog that originally couldn't be in the Christmas budget! :wub:


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

OH my goodness....I could see myself in almost every one of those posts!! No wonder my husband thinks I'm crazy!!!


----------

